# Suche: Preis/Leistungssieger Moonlight (Nvidia Gamestream) Client



## warawarawiiu (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

das hört sich einfacher an als es ist....ich verzweifel da gerade ein wenig.
Es gibt einen Client für:
- Android (alle gängigen Tablet PC, Android Boxen, Smartphones) 
- Windos/Mac/Linux
- Raspberry Pi
- Sony PS Vita (  )
- Fire OS (amazon fire TV - alle Geräte)
- Apple iOS (Ipad, Iphone, Apple TV)
- Nvidia Shield
-......

Im Prinzip gibt es das für alle Geräte.

Anwendung: Im Partyraum am NetzwerkKABEL an einem 1080p Beamer möchte ich streamen über das Internet von meinem guten PC (ist der HOST mit 43Mbit stabiler Upload Leitung) zu einem Client (der wird gesucht....Leitung im Download 100Mbit) der mit dem Beamer und 2x Xbox One Bluetooth Controller vebunden ist. Ich möchte auch eine Bluetooth MAUS/TASTATUR anschliessen bei Bedarf (gerne auch mit extra dongle) um den Desktop normal zu bedienen und auch mal Word zu benutzen oder Point & Click zu spielen.

Es MUSS Moonlight/Nvidia Gamestream verwendet werden - das funktioniert an einem Laptop den ich zum testen verwendet habe mit ABSTAND am besten (stream remote und Parsec wurden auch getestet -kann man vergessen - Lags und unschönes Bild)

Ich bin sehr unschlüssig. Ich suche natürlich die Lösung mit dem besten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis (wenn es geht)
Mein Fire TV 1. GEN geht schonmal nicht, weil ich den NICHT mit den Xbox One Controllern gepaird bekomme. Das Nvidia Shield soll zwar gut sein, aber wird angeblich Problematisch sobald man es im Desktop-
Modus verwenden will mit Maus/Tastatur. Raspberry Pie 3B+ habe ich ebenfalls probiert - das geht mit Maus/Tastatur problemlos, aber das Controller Pairing ist eine katastrophe. Habe es zwar hinbekommen aber nach einem Neustart war das pairing weg und es nervt ausserdem dass der controller immerzu die syncronisierungslampe blinkt obwohl er verbunden ist und funktioniert.

Wäre für Tips dankbar, denn in der Praxis haben mit dem Notebook erste versuche hervorragend und vor allem Benutzerfreundlich funktioniert. Ein Notebook ist im Partyraum aber tabu, weil da eher ein "elternfreundliches" Setup mit Fernbedienung gefragt ist (streaming apps wie netflix und co wären toll, sind aber kein muss).


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo... Nach weiterer 5 stuendiger Recherche habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass wohl ein Apple TV 4k die beste Variante darstellt.

Es ist kompatibel mit Xbox One Controller, es bietet die Moonlight App direkt im Store zum download, es decodiert in x265 was wohl fuer Moonlight sehr sinnvoll ist, es ist einfach zu bedienen und man kann diverse Apps darauf installieren.

Habe direkt das Apple TV 4k genommen, da man darauf auch Emulatoren bis Dreamcast/Gamecube nativ laufen lassen kann dank des schnelleren Chipsets als in der FHD Variante.

Spiele wie Fortnite laufen darauf auch nativ sehr gut. 

Scheint wohl die optimale version fuer Gamestreaming zu sein. 

Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Mai 2020)

Letzte Info noch:

Funktioniert hervorragend mit dem Apple TV 4k.

Selbst streaming mit HDR 4k@60hz absolut kein problem. (im kabelgebundenen Heimnetzwerk mit 100mbit)

Bild sieht imo absolut identisch zum nativen hdmi Bild aus am 65"oled.

Ich habe 2 Xbox One Controller per bluetooth verbunden.  Beide werden korrekt in games erkannt und auch das mapping in allen meinen Emulatoren in Launchbox ist komplett ohne Anpassungen direkt passend gewesen. Ist wirklich wie nativ am PC zu sitze. 

Des gesamte Desktop laesst sich per Mauszeiger mit der Apple Fernbedienung bedienen wenn man will. 

Launchbox laesst sich ebenfalls mit Emulatoren problemlos streamen. 

Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied, ist als waere der PC direkt am Display angeschlossen. 

Morgen dann werd ich den Apple tv 35km entfernt von hier aufbauen und mal sehen wie das Setup performt, wenn es durchs Internet geht.

Denke aber wird sehr gut gehen. 
Habe selbst mit einer Begrenzung von 25mbit Bitrate ein hervorragendes Bild in 1080p60hz........das wird mega  

Kann das Setup mit Apple TV + PC streaming nur empfehlen. 
Von Allen von mir getesteten Client-Varianten (win 10 laptop, raspberry pi 3b, iphone, android smartphone) bis jetzt die mit Abstand genialste Loesung


----------

